# Early T-O-T's



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

So, my doorbell rings while I'm cooking dinner and when I open it I hear... Trick or Treat. It was a group of Girl Scouts all dressed in costume collecting canned food. I promply cleared out my pantry to support their efforts and they all promised to come back for Halloween. The parents were on the sidewalk checking out the yard too. It made my night and just wanted to share.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

First off, way too funny, lol. Secondly, as a Scout Leader myself, let me thank you for your support. It means a lot.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*To funny! That would have made my night too.  Although they would have probably gotten a lot of left over hurricane food....Dinty Moore stew, canned generic sandwich meat and vienna sausages.*


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

And SPAM!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

That sounds great Trishanne!!!! Kinda gets ya in the mood amidst of all the preparation you're doing right now. They would have gotten a lot of cans of tuna fish if they stopped at my house. I eat the stuff every other day.


----------



## shaunathan (Sep 18, 2005)

that is awesome!


----------

